# Dirt 3 kaufen?



## xxgamer09xx (2. Juni 2011)

Hey Com,

ich überlege mir Dirt3 zu kaufen. Ich wollte nun nochmal mich erkundigen, ob es sich lohnt, dieses Spiel zu kaufen. Ist die Grafik gut? Wie ist das Gameplay? Die Menüführung und ist das Spiel abwechslungsreich? Ich lege wert auf gute Grafik und gute Simulation. Der Spaß sollte dennoch nicht verloren gehen. 

Bitte gebt mir ein Feedback über das Spiel, damit ich mir ein Bild von dem Spiel machen kann 


Danke,

Gruß xxgamer09xx


----------



## Westfale_09 (2. Juni 2011)

Also wir bräuchten Mehr Infos Wie sieht dein System aus?
Legst du wert auf Spaß oder auf puren Rallyegenuss? Was erwartest du von dem Spiel so in etwa neben Grafik und Gameplay?

Grafik ist gut. Besser als bei Dirt 2 aber keine Welten  Das Gameplay ist einfach. Die Autos fahren sehr sicher. Bei Amazon hab ich ne Rezension darüber geschrieben die etwas lönger ist. Beim Spiel auf die PC Variante gehen und die längste Rezension raussuchen 

Edit: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Dirt 3


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn dein System das Spiel packt (was wichtig ist, denn sonst macht es keinen Spaß) ist es ein super Spiel.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

(x) Auf jeden Fall!

(Mit ner ordentlichen Graka und nem brauchbaren Prozessor wird es dir sicher Spaß machen!)


----------



## Freeak (3. Juni 2011)

[X] Auf jeden Fall !

Das Teil ist ein PFLICHTKAUF.  Die Autos Haben wie bei jedem Game von Codemasters eine Ideale Balance zwischen Realismus und Beherschbarkeit, die Grafik ist verdammt Geil und abwechslungsreich isses auch.


----------



## King88 (3. Juni 2011)

[X] Auf jeden Fall !

Ist ein absoluts Hammerspiel. Singleplayer sowie Multiplayer. Der Einzelspieler-Modus (DIRT-Tour) ist sehr umfangreich und lässt eigentlich keine Langeweile aufkommen und ist abwechslungsreich. 
Natürlich ist es wichtig das dein System das packt. Ich hatte erst bedenken bei meinem system aber es läuft in 1080p alles auf max super flüssig und es ist eine echte augenweide. 
Seit dem ersten Patch macht es sogar den anschein als würde es noch stabiler laufen.

PS: Der Sound des S1 Pikes Peak ist einfach geil und man kann sich so auf die Spuren des legendären Walter Röhrl begeben...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Dirt 3 ist schon ein gutes Rennspiel. Konsolenlastig, wie sie alle sind, aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2011)

Habe es bei nem Freund gesehen, ist einfach der Hammer  Muss ich mir auch noch holen


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2011)

Werds mir auch früher oder später zulegen!


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Ist ja auch richtig so. Finde nur 38 € (Amazon) noch ein bisschen viel, da kann man ja warten und es später billiger holen. Wollte mir auch mal Portal 2 holen, da hat es 50 € gekostet, da kann ich mir neuen RAM von holen, aber kein Spiel


----------

